# Uni-Vibe Question



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What the current manifestations of the Univox Uni-Vibe. I'm aware of the Dunlop Univibe and the Fulltone Deja-Vibe. Thanks.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Voodoo labs makes the "Micro-vibe"


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a Sweet Sound Mojo Vibe which I really like (dip switches set to vintage mode). Retroman just released a stereo vibe and if it's as good as his other pedals, I may have to get it too  

Watch out for evil modeling clones, it ain't even close imho

Andy


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What the current manifestations of the Univox Uni-Vibe. I'm aware of the Dunlop Univibe and the Fulltone Deja-Vibe. Thanks.


Another plug for the MicroVibe. Sounds really good and the price is right.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If you ever get a chance, try one of these. There really is NO substitute.


This one is a model 147 which my keyboardist uses for every gig. I've slipped it into my effects loop once or twice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If you ever get a chance, try one of these. There really is NO substitute.
> 
> 
> This one is a model 147 which my keyboardist uses for every gig. I've slipped it into my effects loop once or twice.


I assume you've tried to lift one of those things,... not to mention the B3 that goes along with it. For me that was 35 years ago and it almost killed me then!!!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Along with the Fulltone VibeUnit (which I have for sale on this page ) that Robin Trower uses, There is the Roger Mayer Vibe Unit. Besides being a great Vibe, it has a brown Fender type Tremolo. VERY pricey, but ohlala the swirl.

Pete


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume you've tried to lift one of those things,... not to mention the B3 that goes along with it. For me that was 35 years ago and it almost killed me then!!!!!



It's nowhere near as heavy as a lot of the other gear we haul around. We put heavy duty casters and proper handles on the old girl and believe me, for the way it sounds, it's bloody well worth having to lift it. If I could convince my keyboardist to buy a B3 or C3, I would gladly lift it as well. It's all worth it when you hear that heavenly sound.


----------

